

Twitter announces new funding round - babul
http://blog.twitter.com/2008/06/welcoming-bijan-and-jeff.html

======
babul
"Twitter will become a sustainable business supported by a revenue model".

Yet to be defined.

Hopefully not direct text message ads!

------
coglethorpe
I'm glad somebody's paying for all those text messages I'm sending.

------
iloveyouocean
Pretty much all of Twitter's investment money is going straight into the
pockets of the cell companies to cover messaging costs. I wonder if money
invested in cell company stock will have a better return than money invested
in Twitter over the lifetime of Twitter?

------
wave
I think Twitter is in great position to start a contextual and geolocation
advertising from the SMS messages been sent and from the phone numbers been
used. Now or later they will need to move to a sustainable business model.

~~~
schtog
Ads, ads and ads!

Everybody hates them but everyone wants to use them in their apps.

How about someone actually make an application that is actually capabl of
making revenue by its own, meaning the service they offer is something people
pay for rather than somewhere down the line someone is supposed to click on
some thing that sends them somewhere where they can buy something?

(Not a bash on wave you might be right for twitter and it is a good post, just
seems generally most startups just make something which seem to have no chance
of ever making money otherways than perhaps on some ads.)

~~~
paul
There are very few newspapers or magazines that don't rely on advertising
revenue, why shouldn't websites? Advertising isn't something that was invented
on the web.

~~~
tx
Maybe because web-sites are actually software, and are capable of delivering
magnitudes more value than any magazine/newspaper is capable of?

------
sanj
What's with the weird backlinks on the bottom of that page?

------
rufo
Congrats to Twitter!

------
rwebb
bezos. dang.

~~~
electric
That's Dr. Bezos.

